# TCP error code 10061



## viswanathchenna (Jun 4, 2016)

Pls see the attachment to see the error.

Kindly help me to resolve the error.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Make sure net.tcp is started, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms733925(v=vs.110).aspx

Check your firewall settings, is port 12192 allowed through the firewall.


----------



## viswanathchenna (Jun 4, 2016)

I have checked the fire wall, the port is not there in the firewall.

Kindly tell me how to allow the port in fire wall.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

That depends on which firewall your using. For the Windows firewall, here's a link.
Open a port in Windows Firewall - Windows Help

For a third party firewall, or appliance look in their help section.


----------



## viswanathchenna (Jun 4, 2016)

I am getting same error continuously when ever my system got shutdown. Now i am using hibernate option to use the software else i have to update my IIS services &restart the system to open the software.
Pls help me on above error shown in first post.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this "PTC Windchill Quality Solutions" program the issue? Have tried using their tech support.


----------



## viswanathchenna (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, I have checked with tech support. I have uninstalled and installed the program two times but it is still persisting. But every time IIS6 manager features updated in windows features and restarted the machine to use the software.

Else going for hibernate option to use software without update of IIS6 manager.

PFA for error in first post.

Thanks
Viswa


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't use IIS, sorry. I would read up on the configuration, and setup found here; https://www.microsoft.com/technet/p...137-462c-491d-b6c7-5f370d7f26cd.mspx?mfr=true


----------

